# Back Lit Signs



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I saw someone post a photo of their tipping sign that was back lit.

I can't find that thread, but does anyone know or remember that thread and/or user?

Or does anyone know anything about custom back lighting printouts like that? I found a perfect spot to put a tipping sign that's very low profile but visible... however, it's hard to read at night. Wanted to find a way to have it back lit but can't find any ways of doing that from Google.

The sign worked amazing during the day, first 3 pax tipped back to back... then it got dark and I don't think anyone really noticed it.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## WeKeepItRollin (Nov 6, 2016)

I just ordered an led phone charging cable, when it gets here I will be using that to light up my sign.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

WeKeepItRollin said:


> I just ordered an led phone charging cable, when it gets here I will be using that to light up my sign.


Please let me know when it arrived, how you implement it and whether it worked the way you envisioned it.

I'm wondering if it's be practical to use like an USB LED strip that's trimmable, then take my print out, the LED, heavy stock backing... then laminate that together to create the backlight affect. I'd get a USB battery pack and mount it behind the sign to power it. Should last long enough to keep it lit for the night on one charge. That way I dont have to run wires.










The tipping sign on the cross bar of the moon roof is what I want to backlight.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Maybe you could MacGyver something with this? Would use some Gorilla mounting tape/Velco dots to put it up there and some kind of mini clamp to keep the light on.

http://amzn.to/2iB33wt - Solar Mini Flashlight
http://amzn.to/2i46vCL - Gorilla Mounting Tape
http://amzn.to/2hl0bmo - Velcro dots

I feel like you're like me though and want everything looking professional/smooth setup-wise. So perhaps reach out to the Etsy community and someone can make you an actual backlit led panel sign?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I actually MacGyvered something already using a White USB LED strip, some clear acrylic and Electrical Tape. I bought a 12000mah backup battery that's the size of a cell phone, got it for a steal for $8 and it serves a dual purpose for me. I needed it for my various devices anyways, and I put a metal plate on it so it can stick to the moonroof bar magnetically like my other devices. 12000 mah is more than enough to keep the LED lit all night, probably all month if I didn't want to have to charge it often.

I'll post photos when I have everything secure.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Not perfect but ive seen a substancial increase in tips today (first day in use) maybe its a coincidence and people are just tipping more today but totally worth it.


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

OMFG, I NEED that! I don't have the skills to make it myself. Anyone making them for sale? Rideshare.supplies ?


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

I would happily pay maybe $30 if it was easy to install and could be plugged to USB.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm creating a Mark 3 version of the sign, trying to perfect it so it looks less McGyvered. I'll let you know how that prototype goes and I think I've sourced the materials out enough that I could sell it for $30. It'll be still USB powered.

Stay tuned, send me a PM


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm creating a Mark 3 version of the sign, trying to perfect it so it looks less McGyvered. I'll let you know how that prototype goes and I think I've sourced the materials out enough that I could sell it for $30. It'll be still USB powered.
> 
> Stay tuned, send me a PM


McGyvered is perfectly acceptable!


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

Are you using regular LEDs to backlight the sign? If so, you may want to look into electroluminescent panels. They will give you more even backlighting. Maybe even cheaper than LEDs too. Check it out:
[sorry, still cannot post links for some reason, even though I have met the criteria]

Look this up on Amazon: *A6 electroluminescent panel EL back light sheet - glowhut*_[DOT]_*com *


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

So, a 1.25" x 12" luminescent panel, a small inverter, some wire, and some adhesive lettering from Home Depot.

Right around $50 or so.

Not bad.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

AVLien said:


> Are you using regular LEDs to backlight the sign? If so, you may want to look into electroluminescent panels. They will give you more even backlighting. Maybe even cheaper than LEDs too. Check it out:
> [sorry, still cannot post links for some reason, even though I have met the criteria]
> 
> Look this up on Amazon: *A6 electroluminescent panel EL back light sheet - glowhut*_[DOT]_*com *


Yes I was using LED strips, but that product is exactly what I was looking for!

My only issue is how to make those work with a USB, I'm not an electrical engineer type so wouldn't know how to do power inverters or whatnot.

I had found another product that is super cheap that comes with a 2 pin connector that converts it to USB, I'm not sure if that would work with these 2 pin lights. I've since removed this sign since I discovered how to make the background slideshow on my tablet, felt like having both was too much.


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

What do you mean by this statement?


steveK2016 said:


> I discovered how to make the background slideshow on my tablet,


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

McGyüber said:


> What do you mean by this statement?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/


----------

